# ksyms backport for RELEASE_7_2



## shrikanth07 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am trying to get hands on DTrace in FreeBSD, have a FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE machine with DTrace enabled. Examples in the DTrace doc mention the ksyms interface, but guess this appeared in 8.0. Is there a backport available for 7.2. How can I get this to work in 7.2...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

FreeBSD 8:
/boot/kernel/ksyms.ko
/boot/kernel/dtrace.ko

Wait or upgrade.


----------

